# 67 gto reverse light wiring



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

my 67 has a manual tranny,,i have a wiring harness i added that came from a 67 lemans with auto tranny and console.
i have a harness going to the console that has like 8 wires in it and 3 of those wires are hot when the key is on.
im wanting to tie into that harness to operate my reverse lights.
any one have a wiring diargram showing what these wires go to?
thx in advance


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

My books are at the shop, I'm going there in the morning and will post the wire color codes.


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

05GTO said:


> My books are at the shop, I'm going there in the morning and will post the wire color codes.


great,,thx for the help


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The wires for the back up lights are light green and dark green, the gray wire is the + feed for the cluster lights, the neutral safety switch for an automatic connects to 2 purple wires. You will also have a wire for the courtesy light when the doors open and a hot wire for the console lamp.


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

05GTO said:


> The wires for the back up lights are light green and dark green, the gray wire is the + feed for the cluster lights, the neutral safety switch for an automatic connects to 2 purple wires. You will also have a wire for the courtesy light when the doors open and a hot wire for the console lamp.


thats just i needed,,i knew all this but not what ones to where.
i do know when i added this harness i spent 30 minutes pulling my hair out trying to get my car to crank but it wouldnt..
only to realise that it had to be a neutral safety switch issue.
appreciate your help alot on this


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't pull your hair out....keep messin' with cool old cars and it will fall out by itself.....:cheers


----------

